# Joyetech Ego AIO/Cubis RBA



## Johan Heyns (31/7/16)

Hey everyone

I am looking for the Cubis/AIO RBA

Anyone have stock?


----------



## Frostbite (31/7/16)

Atomix has stock of the BF RBA heads.


----------



## Frostbite (31/7/16)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/joyetech-cubis-aio-bf-rba-head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (31/7/16)

Frostbite said:


> Atomix has stock of the BF RBA heads.





Frostbite said:


> https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/joyetech-cubis-aio-bf-rba-head



thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (2/8/16)

Howsit. 

How often do the coils need to be replaced with this RBA? And where can one get? All new to this, sorry.


----------



## Jan (2/8/16)

Coldcat said:


> Howsit.
> 
> How often do the coils need to be replaced with this RBA? And where can one get? All new to this, sorry.


With any rebuidable coil the wire last very long the wick (cotton) needs to be replaced every few days depending on how and what type of liquid you vape.
What type of tank do you use?


----------



## Coldcat (11/8/16)

morning. so got the RBA. used the default setup which was vertical, wasn't a great pull. Last night I set it up as a horizontal setup and it tastes like ass. Just choking me up. Not sure now if I did it right. Followed a step by step video online to do it. so my question is: Is it better to have it packed with cotton or less cotton? It's not that packed, it's almost exactly like this -


----------



## Pixstar (11/8/16)

Coldcat said:


> morning. so got the RBA. used the default setup which was vertical, wasn't a great pull. *Last night I set it up as a horizontal setup and it tastes like ass.* Just choking me up. Not sure now if I did it right. Followed a step by step video online to do it. so my question is: Is it better to have it packed with cotton or less cotton? It's not that packed, it's almost exactly like this -



If it tastes like ass, that's probably because it's too close to the bottom...?


----------



## Coldcat (11/8/16)

Pixstar said:


> If it tastes like ass, that's probably because it's too close to the bottom...?


it's exactly like the instructions. Tank is very full though slightly more than usual as the RBA takes up more volume inside. Could it be that?


----------



## Coldcat (11/8/16)

i dono took some liquid out now not seeming to help.


----------



## Pixstar (11/8/16)

Coldcat said:


> it's exactly like the instructions. Tank is very full though slightly more than usual as the RBA takes up more volume inside. Could it be that?


Try these instructions, you don't even need to bend the legs of the coil. The first time I tried it it was way better than the standard commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/8/16)

Pixstar said:


> Try these instructions, you don't even need to bend the legs of the coil. The first time I tried it it was way better than the standard commercial coils.



BTW, the tutorial for the horizontal starts at about the 6 minute mark.


----------



## Coldcat (11/8/16)

Pixstar said:


> Try these instructions, you don't even need to bend the legs of the coil. The first time I tried it it was way better than the standard commercial coils.



hmm going to have to get more wire then. What would be best for this and where to find it?


----------



## Pixstar (11/8/16)

Coldcat said:


> hmm going to have to get more wire then. What would be best for this and where to find it?


Use 26g stainless steel. As per the video, make it spaced because you won't be able to check for hot spots etc. You'll find that wire in most shops.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

